# D90/Cactus V4's - How to setup?



## robb01 (Dec 22, 2011)

So I'm trying to fire my monolights using Cactus V4 recievers, for some reason I can't get it to work. 

I have the transmitter on the hotshoe, the recievers are plugged in to the Monolights, when I test the transmitter, the recievers flash, but I can't get the monolights to work. 

What settings should I use on the D90 menu to make this all work?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2011)

That *should* be all there is to it; the hotshoe is always hot.  Trigger voltage is supplied each time you press the shutter release, regardless of what mode you are in.  AFAIK, there is no way to "deactivate" it.  Do you have a speedlight that you can put on to ensure that the hotshe is working?  If that is the case (and I suspect it is), then either you have poor contact between the shoe and the trigger (have a look at the trigger; does the centre contact protrude slightly? It should.) or a faulty trigger.  Try the trigger on another body to eliminate that possibility.


----------



## robb01 (Dec 22, 2011)

Well, when I press the shutter button, the light on the transmitter flashes, as does the reciever. Maybe there is some setting I need to put my monolights on?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2011)

Oops, I mis-read your OP; I thought you said that when you pressed the test-button the strobes flashed.  Okay, the receivers are plugged all the way in?  The monolights are turned on?  Do you have some amount of strobe selected (set the output control on the light for at least half-power or more).  What brand of monolights?


----------



## robb01 (Dec 22, 2011)

Recievers are connected via 3.5mm cable to the monolight sync port, the monolights are turned on. When I hit test on the monolight, they fire. 

These are the monolights


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2011)

You've got me there... do you have fresh batteries you can try in the transmitter and receiver just in case?  Place the transmitter very close to the receiver and see what happens.  

With the lights turned on and ready to flash, when you insert and remove the receiver plug from the sync port, do the lights flash?


----------



## robb01 (Dec 22, 2011)

Replaced the batteries in the reciever after my lunch break, thought that may be the issue.  I have not  replaced the battery in the transmitter, it takes a special kind of battery. Yes they do, is that normal?


----------



## tirediron (Dec 22, 2011)

Yes, that's good, that means that the receiver plug is making proper contact in the monolight socket.  Sorry, but aside from a bad battery, I've got nothing left.  I know there are a bunch of Cactus Trigger users around, so hopefully one of them can shed a little more light on the situation.  Good luck!


----------



## o hey tyler (Dec 22, 2011)

It sounds like you have everything hooked up properly. I haven't had experience with monolights yet, but I use cactus triggers quite a bit. If both units are flashing, well I really don't know. They should be firing.

If the problem persists until the 25th, I'll let you know. I'll be getting a monolight then.


----------



## robb01 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for the help tirediron, nice to have a second opinion on whats up, im completely stumped too


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 22, 2011)

Cactus triggers are notorious for bad Batteries from the factory so check that may be enough to flash the led but not much more. although usually you don't even get that.

Make sure that the Cactus is on The factory Channel of all up to on. That is the only reliable channel

Make sure the 1/8 cable is fully seated, a lot of people don't push them in far enough and the don't get over the contact hump.

I was going to tell you to try the sync cord with the Impacts, but I don't think the D90 has a sync port.


----------



## robb01 (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks, I tried changing channels, and still the transmitter and reciever both flashed, so i know they are syncing. I guess my only option now is to change the transmitter battery, but I'm not sure why that would help b/c the reciever is pciking up the signal from the transmitter.


----------



## robb01 (Dec 22, 2011)

I have a thought, since everything seems to be working properly except they just wont trigger the monolight, maybe the 3.5mm cable is bad. I actually have 3 monolights, but only one 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, waiting on the other 2 to arrive


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 22, 2011)

They are cheapmolded cables so there is that possibility. You can get them at Radio Shack if you don't want to wait..they have the battery too


----------



## robb01 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just a quick update, I tried the reciever on a hotshoe vivitar flash, it worked fine using that. Hopefully the cables will come soon and I can get the monolights to work


----------



## robb01 (Jan 4, 2012)

Happy to report that everything is working perfectly with the new 3.5mm cables


----------

